# "Box Not Found" error when launching Netflix from Android



## SFDave (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a Roamio Plus and a Premiere XL (2 tuner). Both are on the same network, both can stream video to Android, both can be controlled by the Android app's web remote, both can run Netflix when launched directly from the TiVo. 

When I use the new Android app to search for a program that's available on Netflix (e.g. "The Croods"), it gives the option to "Get From" and I can select "Netflix". When I try to launch it on the Premiere, it starts Netflix on the Premiere. When I try to launch it on the Roamio Plus, the Android app returns the error message "Box Not Found."

Has anyone else experienced this? The problem started with the updated Tivo app with streaming support (2.0.0) for Android. I've tried contacting TiVo support, but they claim this is "expected behavior."


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It may not be properly paired to your device, so go to the Tivo netflix and under the Gear (settings) and devices. It should give you a code to put into your device.


----------



## SFDave (Aug 25, 2006)

The Roamio Plus is definitely paired with Netflix. It can play Netflix programs when launched directly from the TiVo. So far, TiVo support has asked me to:
1) Connect to the TiVo Service from the Roamio Plus and power cycle the box.
2) Remove Netflix as a Video Provider and add it back.
3) Disconnect and reconnect the Roamio Plus from my Netflix account.
4) Swap the Premiere and Roamio Plus in their physical locations.
5) Verify that my Android devices can successfully stream Netflix using the Netflix app. (???)

If I install a backup of the old TiVo app without streaming support (1.9.2), the TiVo app can launch Netflix on the Roamio Plus. I only get the "Box Not Found" message when using the new versions of the app (2.0.0 and 2.0.1). In my mind, this is clearly a problem with the TiVo software.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I'm not saying the app is not paired to the Roamio.
What I am saying is the Roamio's Netflix app is *may not* be properly paired to your android device's Netflix app and pairing again does not hurt.


----------

